# Just another B13



## hosmer (Jun 25, 2005)

94 Sentra..Original CA car, 0 rust (uncommon for New England)

Installed:
SE-R interior
SE-R rear trunk lights/spoiler
SE-R wheels
SE-R steering wheel
Mazda front lip

Have, but not installed:
Full SR20 swap
Rear disc swap
Front brake swap


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

can you send me a pic of the steering wheel? How does it differ fron the non SE-R steering wheel?


----------

